# s tím, že



## slavicist89

Hello! Just one more question:

I'm having difficulty understanding the beaurocratic conjunction 's tím, že' in the following context:

„uložil rodičům nezletilého D. …povinnost účastnit se rodinné terapie u Mgr. Lubomíra Smékala, psychologa a psychoterapeuta, Poradenské centrum sociálních služeb Olomouckého kraje p. o. …*s tím, že *četnost terapie a délka terapie bude zcela v kompetenci Mgr. Lubomíra Smékala“ 

Do you think this means something along the lines of 'given that Mgr. Lubomíra Smékala will be able to...' or 'as long as Mgr. Lubomíra Smékala is able to...'?

Thanks in advance,

Slavicist


----------



## littledogboy

..., adding that ?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I'd say: "... ,(with) the number of sessions and duration of the therapy being/to be entirely at the discretion of ..."

The "s tím, že" is just introducing the rider clause here, an additional and explanatory condition of the judgement. It carries little intrinsic meaning at all, merely serving to connect the clauses.  "Kompetence" here is his professional judgement.

There's an explanatory piece about "s tím, že" on this page from Naše řeč.
 I think littledogboy's version in #2 is good too.
In other contexts, "s tím, že" could be translated differently.


----------



## slavicist89

Thank you, both of you, for your clarifications of such an elusive little construction. Also, thank you Enquiring Mind for highlighting that I had actually misunderstood the rest of the sentence, too! It makes much more sense now!


----------

